# DVD-tool wie CloneDVD

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Wollt mal mit dem Gedanken spielen mir einen DVD+RW Brenner zu kaufen. Gibt es denn ein Tool wie z.B. das neue CloneDVD von elby auch für Linux? Hab die ganze Zeit erfolgreich mit dvd::rip gearbeitet und war mit diesem Programm sehr zufrieden. Nur macht dvd::rip ja nur VCDs, SVCDs und divx nicht wahr? Oder kann es auch mit DVD-Brennern umgehen und einen DVD Film auf einen 4,7GB Rohling kopieren? Von der Menüführung finde ich dvd::rip nämlich spitze!

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## Yonathan

der thread ist zwar ewig alt, aber vielleicht gibt es da ja jetzt was, um dvds 1:1 direkt auf nen rohling zu kopieren

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

lxdvdrip, ist nen shellscript, und macht nur den längsten Track, kein Menü oder so...

Tobi

----------

## DerMojo

dvdbackup + DVDShrink (mit wine)

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

also für ne 1:1 Kopie von ner DVD nehme ich GnomeBaker.

Wenn ich eine DVD9  -> DVD5 umwandeln möchte mache ich das mit transcode!

Habe mir ein kleines Script gemacht, funktioniert super mann muss nur vorher eben mit DVDBACKUP oder VOBCOPY die Mainvob rippen.

Hier:

```

#!/bin/bash

CSIZE="4700000000"

##splitting vob in m2v and ac3

echo "splitting vob in m2v and ac3"

tcextract -i $1 -t vob -x mpeg2 > movie.m2v

tcextract -i $1 -a 0 -x ac3 -t vob > movie.ac3

#Calculating the shrink factor

ASIZE=`du -b movie.ac3 | gawk '{ print $1 }'`

VSIZE=`du -b movie.m2v | gawk '{ print $1 }'`

AS=$((CSIZE-ASIZE))

REQUANT=`echo "$VSIZE/$AS*1.04" |bc -l`

#Requantizing the video file

echo "Requantizing now with $REQUANT"

tcrequant -i movie.m2v -o shrinked.m2v -f $REQUANT

rm movie.m2v

mplex -f 8 -o final.mpg shrinked.m2v movie.ac3

rm shrinked.m2v movie.ac3

dvdauthor -o newdvd final.mpg

dvdauthor -o newdvd -T

rm final.mpg

mkisofs -o newdvd.iso -dvd-video newdvd

rm -Rf newdvd

```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244625.html

Zudem ist transcode viel schneller als DVDShrink oder sonstige Tools da transcode anstatt alles neu zu kodieren bereits berechnete Motion-Vektoren recyclt und so wesentlich schneller ist.

Hat jemand eine Lösung um das Menü noch mitzunehmen?

gruß

----------

## Robmaster

Ich kann dir K9copy empfehlen. Es ist genauso aufgebaut wie CloneDVD 

Gruss

----------

## gabelhonz

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Ich kann dir K9copy empfehlen. Es ist genauso aufgebaut wie CloneDVD 
> 
> Gruss

 

Benötigt allerdings die kdelib und die wollt ich eigentlich nicht emergen, probier das Tool aber trotzdem mal.

Was gibt es noch für alternative Methoden?

gruß

----------

## sidious

ich kann auch k9copy empfehlen,

oder wine+ dvdshrink (habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert, soll aber gut funktionieren...)

oder auf k3b 1.0 warten, 

zitat von der k3b homepage: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I will not post a full Changelog yet but can tell you one thing: From now on you will want to do all your Video DVD ripping with K3b  

 

das klingt ja recht vielversprechend...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anime-otaku

also ich finde dvdshrink mit wine ist recht gut...man muss nur aufpassen die richtige Windows Version zu nehmen siehe appdb.winehq.org

und brennen kann man es danach immer noch mit k3b o.ä.

----------

## moe

Wieso eigentlich dvdshrink und wine? Ist app-cdr/dvdshrink nicht der Linuxclone von dvdshrink für Windows?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich mit CloneDVD erstellte DVDs nicht mehr mit DVD::rip rippen und in XviD konvertieren lassen. Der Transcode Prozess bricht immer ohne Fehlermeldung ab. Mit der ungeschrinkten DVD kann ich das machen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

-Erdie

----------

## gabelhonz

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wieso eigentlich dvdshrink und wine? Ist app-cdr/dvdshrink nicht der Linuxclone von dvdshrink für Windows?
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Nein ist es nicht. Nur ein bash Script was am ende auch dvdshrink über wine ausführt.

Hier nachzulesen:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_DVD:_Rip,_Shrink,_and_Burn

gruß

----------

## firefly

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   Wieso eigentlich dvdshrink und wine? Ist app-cdr/dvdshrink nicht der Linuxclone von dvdshrink für Windows?
> 
> Gruss Maurice 
> 
> Nein ist es nicht. Nur ein bash Script was am ende auch dvdshrink über wine ausführt.
> ...

 

falsch denn laut der website wird dvdshrink nicht verwendet  :Wink:  das script was du meinst ist ein aderes  :Wink: 

http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/dvdshrink.html

----------

## gabelhonz

Aha und wieso steht dann da unter Requirements:

DVD Shrink (Windows program that will need to be installed through wine, I hate using this)

Schau dir mal das Script an!

gruß

----------

## Erdie

habe k9copy emerged und getestet. Funktioniert gut. Ich habe beim ersten TEst mal einen Abbruch und dannach "use k3b für writing" aktiviert. Beim 2. Versuche funktinoierte es. Ob die Option der Grund war, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings hatte ich auch in der Kapitelwahl was geändert. Grundsätzlich schaut das Programm gut aus.

----------

## firefly

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Aha und wieso steht dann da unter Requirements:
> 
> DVD Shrink (Windows program that will need to be installed through wine, I hate using this)
> 
> Schau dir mal das Script an!
> ...

 

moep hast du dir mal das tool von der seite heruntergeladen? denn da steht nichts von wine  :Wink: 

Und ich rede von diesem tool http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html, welches dem paket   *Quote:*   

> app-cdr/dvdshrink

  entspricht  :Wink: 

Ich denke du sollst mal meinen post richtig lesen.

EDIT: ups mein obriger post war doch etwas irreführend. denn Der link zu seite stand an der falschen stelle.

----------

## b3cks

Da es hier auch ein bisschen um sowas wie DVDShrink ging. Durch Zufall gefunden:

http://gdvdshrink.sourceforge.net/

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe DVDshrink über wine laufen und habe keinerlei Probleme.

Kann ich nur empfehlen..!

MfG

Scup

----------

## sidious

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe beim ersten TEst mal einen Abbruch und dannach "use k3b für writing" aktiviert. Beim 2. Versuche funktinoierte es. Ob die Option der Grund war, weiß ich nicht.

 

ich habe das gleiche problem, das scheint an der "internen" brennfunktion zu liegen...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3439583-highlight-.html#3439583

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140132

----------

## Erdie

wenn es mit k3b funktioniert, ist es doch ok. Ich bin voll zufrieden  :Very Happy: 

----------

